
Ubuntu phone OS announced, first devices shipping in early 2014 - codelion
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3827922/ubuntu-phone-os-announcement
======
makepanic
more information on <http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/>

